# Here's my 1st Grow



## AuntieKush (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi everyone Auntie here with my first grow.

A little bit of backstory: one of my close friends has been growing for a long time, but had to take a pause recently, so he gave me a bunch of his old gear. I inherited the tent, ducting, exhaust fan, plywood platform, and a watering kit (haven't set that up yet).

I had the tent sitting around for a couple of weeks, and just finally got around to getting the Mars Hydro TS 3000 lights, a Pulse grow monitor, and 9 clones (I paid for 8, but got one for free ).

The strains I'm growing:
3x Gelato #45
2x Wedding Cake
2x Cherry on Top
2x Sweet Thang

Does anyone have experience with these?





I'm growing them in soil - I used Fox Farm Ocean Forest, a bag of perlite, and a little bit of dolomite lime. I didn't have enough pots, so I had to wash out some of my old pots and transplant some of my random other potted plants. I really hope I cleaned them well enough not to have introduced any pests.





Here they are all potted up:




Here's my tent setup:
It's in my garage behind a big ol tapestry.





I've got it venting out to a perfect port that goes outside of my garage into the yard:





Here's my light & my pulse. Don't mind the box fan in there, I'm getting a couple of smaller clip on fans in a bit.



And here's how things are looking:



They're on approximately 18 hours on / 6 hours off. I still have to fiddle with the timer a bit more.

Some questions - are they going to be okay at ~ 50% humidity and about 70-80F? I'm considering getting a humidifier while my babies are so little.

What do you all think? Any pointers and feedback?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 11, 2020)

Your temps and humidity should be fine, and wow you've covered all the bases. Can't wait to see what grows up!


----------



## Lesso (Apr 11, 2020)

Looks like your gonna do great


----------



## choking_victim (Apr 11, 2020)

Fantastic! I'm looking forward to seeing this grow with that amount of space and that light!
 Do you have any ideas on managing the lower branches?


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 11, 2020)

Looking great AK...are you going to stay organic with nutrients?...you may need some to add later in your grow.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Great job!


----------



## Lesso (Apr 12, 2020)

choking_victim said:


> Fantastic! I'm looking forward to seeing this grow with that amount of space and that light!
> Do you have any ideas on managing the lower branches?


I use a screen to manage the canopy. Then remove lowers that dont get up to the light.


----------



## AuntieKush (Apr 12, 2020)

choking_victim said:


> Fantastic! I'm looking forward to seeing this grow with that amount of space and that light!
> Do you have any ideas on managing the lower branches?



No plans yet! I thought this was a good pairing of space and light. According to Mars the TS2000 is for a 4x4.



hollowpoint said:


> Looking great AK...are you going to stay organic with nutrients?...you may need some to add later in your grow.



I honestly haven't thought about which nutrients yet. For now they seem to be very happy. Do you have any suggestions? 



Lesso said:


> I use a screen to manage the canopy. Then remove lowers that dont get up to the light.



What kind of screen do you use?


----------



## Lesso (Apr 12, 2020)

Any 2x2 up to 4x4 mesh you can find. I use bird netting.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 12, 2020)

Good plans, good start.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 13, 2020)

The same company as your soil there...makes a decent 3 part nutrient system..economical...easy to use and decent results. You may want to start at 1/4  or so the label rates until you get the feel for the product..Sativa and Indica each has its unique requirements in flower. Inoculants are beneficial as well...a popular one used here by many is EM1...you can all so use top side additives and teas in your grow.


----------



## AuntieKush (Apr 15, 2020)

Hey everyone,


Wanted to update you all on what I've been up to.


I was a little worried about my humidity being too low for such little plants, so I put a humidifier that I had around the house in there.









The capacity was a bit low and it required refills too often, so I bought a top-fill humidifier instead.







I've gotta say the little babies are looking much happier! Here's some shots:


The setup:








New growth:












Here's what things looked like while I was fiddling with the humidity. Seems like it's paying off though, the plants really seem like they're taking off.








I'm getting some new fans (to get rid of the box fan) and a couple of inkbirds to really get things nice and tropical in there for my babies.


I guess I should top them once they're all looking happy? Any tips?


----------



## AuntieKush (Apr 15, 2020)

Lesso said:


> Any 2x2 up to 4x4 mesh you can find. I use bird netting.



Gotcha, thank you. 



AladinSane said:


> Good plans, good start.



Thanks! 



hollowpoint said:


> The same company as your soil there...makes a decent 3 part nutrient system..economical...easy to use and decent results. You may want to start at 1/4  or so the label rates until you get the feel for the product..Sativa and Indica each has its unique requirements in flower. Inoculants are beneficial as well...a popular one used here by many is EM1...you can all so use top side additives and teas in your grow.
> 
> View attachment 260638



I'll check them out. For now my plants seem pretty happy!


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 15, 2020)

As far as topping your plants, I always wait until they have at least 3 0r4 sets of real leaves.


----------



## AuntieKush (Apr 17, 2020)

Hey ya'll! Auntie here with an update,


So I got some more new gear (again)! I'm starting to think that growing might turn out to be more expensive than smoking! Lol. Anyway, I got some inkbird controllers ($70 on amazon), some cloth pots, clip fans (still looking for some better ones than these), magnet hooks and little metal plates.











The magnet hooks & plates are to hang all of my stuff in the tent. Here's how the inkbirds are hanging. There's a metal plate on the other side of the tent that the magnet sticks to.











It's getting pretty messy with all of these wires everywhere. Any tips on what to do about them?











Here's how my babies are looking. They grow up so fast, it's mind boggling.











And a couple of closeups:

























And here's how things are looking. Hint: they're looking pretty good!! Didn't realize growing would be this fun.










They're getting big so quickly. I'm planning on topping them soon. I'm also considering getting bigger pots (5 gallon). They are in two gallon pots right now. When should I repot?


----------



## rubrown (Apr 17, 2020)

Looks real nice, thanks for showing pics...


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Apr 17, 2020)

I would wait another week or so to potup again it's good to have em in early so there's no interruptions in root development and growth.im over at "back in the saddle again"
Check me out bro.you got a nice set up.i go with the ol foxfarm nutes trio.keep a lil calmag and guano .jus hit me up if you have any questions about my grow bro.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 17, 2020)

Keep up the good work. Looks like ya know what you're doing.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 17, 2020)

Youve definitely got a long way to grow before the repot. Ive got plants in my garden 4 feey tall in that size pots. You want to make sure the root ball is fully colonized in the pot so it holds together and doesn't disintegrate and cause damage when moving to a bigger home. 
When you can drench the soil and it's dry again in 24 hours or less, that's a good sign they are feeling the pinch.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 17, 2020)

Good job.


----------



## cardgenius (Apr 17, 2020)

Lovely setup. Im jealous of your Pulse Monitor, been wanting to get one for a while now! 

Zip ties are good for cleaning up a tangled mess of wires. 

Great use of those magnetic hooks. Did you buy a metal plate or just find something from around the house?


----------



## AuntieKush (Apr 20, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> I would wait another week or so to potup again it's good to have em in early so there's no interruptions in root development and growth.im over at "back in the saddle again"
> Check me out bro.you got a nice set up.i go with the ol foxfarm nutes trio.keep a lil calmag and guano .jus hit me up if you have any questions about my grow bro.



Will do. How would I know if i need to use calmag or guano? The nutes come w/ a handy chart (i like that). 



stinkyattic said:


> Youve definitely got a long way to grow before the repot. Ive got plants in my garden 4 feey tall in that size pots. You want to make sure the root ball is fully colonized in the pot so it holds together and doesn't disintegrate and cause damage when moving to a bigger home.
> When you can drench the soil and it's dry again in 24 hours or less, that's a good sign they are feeling the pinch.



Got it - i'll keep that in mind. 



cardgenius said:


> Lovely setup. Im jealous of your Pulse Monitor, been wanting to get one for a while now!
> 
> Zip ties are good for cleaning up a tangled mess of wires.
> 
> Great use of those magnetic hooks. Did you buy a metal plate or just find something from around the house?



I love the pulse. I feel like i'd be growing blind without it. 

I bought a set of little metal plates w/ a sticky side.


----------



## darrell1NP (Apr 21, 2020)

Honestly, it does remember me times when I was trying in growing Lemon Amnesia strain by myself. It was pretty hard, I should tell. That's all started from this website ( https://weedzy.co.uk/ ), where I've ordered it once. Taste of Lemon Amnesia strains are unique for me, and I will not confuse it with any other strains.


----------



## AuntieKush (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi everyone, Auntie Kush here w/ another update!


So first things first, my plants were looking pretty happy and based on some advice, I went ahead and topped them.










This is what they looked like after the top:








I was worried I didn't take off enough. However pretty soon, this was the least of my worries. I go in my tent to check on how they were doing a couple of days later, and discovered THIS:


MOLDDDDDDDDDD









Anyway, I found a recipe for a mold spray (1 tbsp baking soda, 1 tbsp cooking oil, a couple of drops of dish soap to 1 gallon of water) and sprayed my plants after tearing off any affected leaves.









They're looking okay after spraying, but then I went in to check on them 12 hours later and the tips were all greyish/brown on a couple of the plants. I realized that I made the spray way too strong. I used 1 quart of water rather than a gallon.








I was worried when i noticed, but they've since bounced back. I plan on spraying once a week (with a more dilute spray) to prevent the mold from coming back.


Here's how things are looking:









I dropped my RH a bit (from about 65% to 60%), bumping up my VPD from around ~1.0 to about 1.3. The line is jumpy because of the controllers ticking on & off. The plants are a bit bigger, so they can probably tolerate it.


I've been a bit busy, so I'm trying to catch everyone up. More updates to come!


----------



## cardgenius (Apr 22, 2020)

Oh no, that’s a bummer. Hopefully you can get it taken care of quickly!


----------



## AuntieKush (Apr 23, 2020)

cardgenius said:


> Oh no, that’s a bummer. Hopefully you can get it taken care of quickly!



A definite bummer. Since spraying w/ the baking soda mix, things have been pretty good. I'm worried w/ the tent more packed that i'm missing something, but I've been checking pretty regularly. I'll keep spraying & and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 23, 2020)

Drop your humidity by any means possible. Dehumidifier,  exhaust fan, air conditioner,  anything. 
The spores are still in the space and will recolonize under the same conditions. 
I also recommend starting a silica supplement,  which could be either water fed or mixed into your foliar spray recipe. I spray with Silica Blast during times of year that humidity is hard to control. It both strengthens the tissues against attack and makes the leaf surface inhospitable to fungi.
Also do your spraying right as the lights come on, forget about droplet burn this is more serious, and open the door and air the space out until the spray dries so it doesn't add even more humidity. 
Consider a commercial antifungal blend and there are safe natural ones...
Sns244 plus silica blast is a very effective prevention but removing humidity is crucial.


----------



## AuntieKush (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi All,


Auntie here with another update.

Plants are looking happy after topping. Interesting to see how the leaves turn out after being cut, and to watch all of the new growth!






I got a spray bottle from home depot for my anti-mold spray. Definitely beats having to use a spray bottle and only $10. Highly recommended.






Before spray:






After spray:






I also set up a new drain hose. I think I got too big of a hose, I might have to look for some sort of fittings and adapters. It sure does make watering easier. I had to get a bit of a siphon going to get it started, but I just put the end submerged in a container outside of my grow, draining into the earth once the container overflows. I might have to get a little pump because I don't want to keep having to re-start the siphon. Will post more details next time I water. Letting them get a bit dry now.






Things have been looking pretty good in the tent lately. The jerky lines are from the exhaust fan coming on and the air changing over. Pretty happy with my averages! 76F, 60% RH and 1.3 VPD.






A question for you guys - some of my leaves look like this:


Is this something serious? What's going on here?


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 24, 2020)

Wow those are coming along nicely!...Sometimes tender new growth will show its underside trying to escape harsh light...might raise your light  some and see if that helps.


----------



## AuntieKush (Apr 30, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Wow those are coming along nicely!...Sometimes tender new growth will show its underside trying to escape harsh light...might raise your light  some and see if that helps.



Sorry for the slow response, i've been feeling a bit under the weather. The lights are relatively far considering the guidelines i've seen for veg. Seems like the plants have toughened up, and the new growth isn't really doing that anymore.

I'm working on another update, so I'll have more for everyone soon!


----------



## AuntieKush (May 4, 2020)

Hey Ya'll,

Auntie here with a quick update.

So when I was under the weather, I didn't tend to my babies quite as well as I should have, and they got a bit too dry, or perhaps I didn't do a good job watering one of them. Spot the problem child:






Here's a closer look:






Poor baby:







I'm gonna give her a bit of extra water and hope she perks up!

The rest of my girls are looking great though:






More updates coming soon!


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 5, 2020)

Ain’t it fun!!!


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 5, 2020)

You inherited a nice setup there and added to it nicely. For clip-on fans Air King is the best imho, they last a long time running 24/7 and when they do die there's no fire hazard, no wire burning smells, they just stop. A little pricey compared to others but excellent fans worthy of the name. I agree with SA on the humidity level, after seeing your initial post stating temp and rh level I cringed a little seeing that you added a humidifier. Adding a teaspoon of epsom salts per gallon of water once a week for your plants will help keep a nice color to your leaves. They look slightly lacking. Overall really nice job though.


----------



## stinkyattic (May 5, 2020)

All that spraying is leaching nutrients out of your leaves. The half dead one may have root rot. More water won't help it. How's your humidity now? I see it was regularly spiking up into the 80s. Yiu shouldn't have spikes like that if youre managing your exhaust correctly. Spraying is a temporary fix and unless you're actually doing proper foliar feeding to correct a deficiency... It's bad for them in the long run.
Get some micronutrient solution and weak grow fertilizer into the mix if you have to spray again. But anitger tging with spraying is you're increasing humidity... the opposite of what you need to control mold.


----------



## AuntieKush (May 5, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> You inherited a nice setup there and added to it nicely. For clip-on fans Air King is the best imho, they last a long time running 24/7 and when they do die there's no fire hazard, no wire burning smells, they just stop. A little pricey compared to others but excellent fans worthy of the name. I agree with SA on the humidity level, after seeing your initial post stating temp and rh level I cringed a little seeing that you added a humidifier. Adding a teaspoon of epsom salts per gallon of water once a week for your plants will help keep a nice color to your leaves. They look slightly lacking. Overall really nice job though.



What will the epsom salts do? 

I added a couple of lil blizzard oscillating fans, and they seem to be doing great. The clip ons i got were "comfort zone" and they kinda suck.


----------



## AuntieKush (May 5, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> All that spraying is leaching nutrients out of your leaves. The half dead one may have root rot. More water won't help it. How's your humidity now? I see it was regularly spiking up into the 80s. Yiu shouldn't have spikes like that if youre managing your exhaust correctly. Spraying is a temporary fix and unless you're actually doing proper foliar feeding to correct a deficiency... It's bad for them in the long run.
> Get some micronutrient solution and weak grow fertilizer into the mix if you have to spray again. But anitger tging with spraying is you're increasing humidity... the opposite of what you need to control mold.





The half dead one is really bouncing back now. I'll have a few more pics. Humidity has been pretty stable lately:

I haven't had a hint of mold in the last couple of weeks, so perhaps that's all settled now.


----------



## stinkyattic (May 5, 2020)

Oh yeah that's way better. Nice work.
All that Epsom salts do is give the plant magnesium and sulfur. They need magnesium to make chlorophyll, but if you've leached out the nitrogen, they can't bind it. That's why I suggested micronutrients + grow fert.
Straight magnesium deficiency which is fully treatable by Epsom misting looks like green leaves with a pale fishbone pattern between the veins. That's not your issue; you're missing pretty much everything.


----------



## AuntieKush (May 5, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Oh yeah that's way better. Nice work.
> All that Epsom salts do is give the plant magnesium and sulfur. They need magnesium to make chlorophyll, but if you've leached out the nitrogen, they can't bind it. That's why I suggested micronutrients + grow fert.
> Straight magnesium deficiency which is fully treatable by Epsom misting looks like green leaves with a pale fishbone pattern between the veins. That's not your issue; you're missing pretty much everything.



I'm thinking that my pH is too high. I just checked my water pH, it's like 8. Plus i've been spraying w/ baking soda spray for a couple of weeks to prevent PM.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 5, 2020)

What she said.


----------



## AuntieKush (May 7, 2020)

Hi Ya'll,

Auntie here w/ an equipment update! I've been pretty excited to share this. I got a bit of new equipment, and totally re-did my tent setup. Things are SO MUCH BETTER. Check it out:

1. I got a carbon filter, and the correct sized exhaust hose (6").






The hose now perfectly snaps into this exhaust vent that was already on my garage, sitting flush with the grate, with no additional hardware, tape, etc. It has great flow going directly outside.






2. I moved all of my controls outside of the tent. It definitely feels like the right way to have things set up, it's much easier than having to dig around in the tent to set things up, it removes some light pollution from the tent, and it looks cool. Love it.






3. I redid my fan setup, and moved where my pulse grow monitor and my controller sensors are. I've got 4 fans in there now. Two oscillating and two non-oscillating.






4. I also moved around some of the electrical cords, so things are much neater. Still not amazing, but way better than they were.






Seems like it's paying off a bit. My VPD has been much more stable after all this work, except for when the humidifier ran out of water. Oops!


----------



## stinkyattic (May 7, 2020)

Ohhh that looks goooood.
Gonna be honest, with it only dropping to 50%RH with no humidifier, my opinion is that you don't need it. I was thinking you were in an arid region but it seems to me it's just extra electricity and with any possibility of stray mold spores kicking around,  50 is a better number anyway. 
That's an impressively tidy setup. Grow Goals...


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 7, 2020)

Great looking setup you got there Auntie! Definitely agree with SA, no need for that humidifier at all.


----------



## AuntieKush (May 7, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Great looking setup you got there Auntie! Definitely agree with SA, no need for that humidifier at all.



It definitely gets pretty dry here, some days dropping into the 10s and 20s! I'm going to have to get an air conditioner soon i think too...


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 7, 2020)

Very nice and clean .my humidity stays 30 to 60 pct depending on the weather outside of course.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (May 9, 2020)

AuntieKush said:


> It definitely gets pretty dry here, some days dropping into the 10s and 20s! I'm going to have to get an air conditioner soon i think too...


Mine usually stays anywhere from 30-50ish% but mostly close to 30 since in the summer we run our ac's. Once you start running an ac you might find need of the humidifier but as long as you can stay above 30 I wouldn't worry too much. 10's and 20's doesn't sound so good.


----------



## AuntieKush (May 12, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> I would wait another week or so to potup again it's good to have em in early so there's no interruptions in root development and growth.im over at "back in the saddle again"
> Check me out bro.you got a nice set up.i go with the ol foxfarm nutes trio.keep a lil calmag and guano .jus hit me up if you have any questions about my grow bro.



Can you link me your grow? 



stinkyattic said:


> Youve definitely got a long way to grow before the repot. Ive got plants in my garden 4 feey tall in that size pots. You want to make sure the root ball is fully colonized in the pot so it holds together and doesn't disintegrate and cause damage when moving to a bigger home.
> When you can drench the soil and it's dry again in 24 hours or less, that's a good sign they are feeling the pinch.



I just repotted em the other day, i'll have some pics up, but they were getting pretty full!


----------



## AuntieKush (May 12, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Mine usually stays anywhere from 30-50ish% but mostly close to 30 since in the summer we run our ac's. Once you start running an ac you might find need of the humidifier but as long as you can stay above 30 I wouldn't worry too much. 10's and 20's doesn't sound so good.



10s and 20s are rare, and yeah things will def change once it gets hot enough for AC.


----------



## stinkyattic (May 12, 2020)

Were you happy with the root development you saw during the repot? That's what counts : )


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 12, 2020)

AuntieKush said:


> Can you link me your grow?
> 
> 
> 
> I just repotted em the other day, i'll have some pics up, but they were getting pretty full!


It is called...
Back in the saddle again


----------



## Hillbilly ganja farmer (Jul 5, 2020)

AuntieKush said:


> Hi everyone Auntie here with my first grow.
> 
> A little bit of backstory: one of my close friends has been growing for a long time, but had to take a pause recently, so he gave me a bunch of his old gear. I inherited the tent, ducting, exhaust fan, plywood platform, and a watering kit (haven't set that up yet).
> 
> ...


----------



## Hillbilly ganja farmer (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 5, 2020)

Hillbilly ganja farmer said:


> View attachment 262499
> View attachment 262499


Looking good bro.check my current grow journal here it's called Back in the saddle again.happy growing bro


----------

